# Battle Realms Win7 geht einfach nicht!!!



## Wargrown (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe ein Problem beim starten von Battle Realms unter Win7 64.
Immer wenn ich probiere es zu starten, geht ein kleines Fenster auf, indem steht: Unterstützter Anzeigemodus wird nicht gefunden.
Patchen geht leider auch nicht, da entweder ein Fehler mit der Effects.H20 angezeigt wird oder einfach installation aborted kommt.

Haaaat irgendjemand vielleicht einen Tipp???

Grafiktreiber aktuell usw. alles da.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Wargrown (17. Mai 2010)

Bitte helfen......sorry


----------



## mrtvu (1. Oktober 2014)

etwas spät: du muss alle Monitore bis auf einen einzigen ausschalten.

Gibt es bis heute eine Lösung zum bekannten "Sync Error" im Multiplayer? Dieser tritt in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen ein und das Multiplayerspiel splitet sich in mindestens Spiele, die miteinander unterschiedlich verlaufen.


----------

